# Take A Look At These Hilarious, Nosy Cats Who Have No Respect For Privacy



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 26, 2022)

Just keep scrolling. 
https://cheezburger.com/17723909/no...-and-are-always-up-in-your-business-26-images


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 26, 2022)

I'm not a cat person, but those are pretty funny!


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 26, 2022)

This is why I keep the bedroom and bathroom doors closed.  I have TWO Velcro cats!  Bugsy, the black one, yells at me and "climbs" me until I pick him up when I come out of the bedroom in the morning.  He is older, so he sleeps during the day.  Andy, the younger one, follows me around all day.  I usually trip on one or the other, but I can't imagine life without them.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 26, 2022)

Those eyes!


----------

